# Mexico Reviews for August 2006



## KristinB (Aug 28, 2006)

*Updated*

Hotel y Club Villa de la Plata
Guanajuato
Review by: Jan Owens-Martinez

Pueblo Bonito Rose Spa & Resort
Cabo San Lucas
Review by: Karen Gunderson

Cabo Villas
Cabo San Lucas
Review by: Karen Gunderson

Club Casa Dorada Spa and Golf Resort
San Jose del Cabo,
Review by: Jon Cooper

Condominios Playa del Sol
Puerto Vallarta
Review by: Joan Seiwald 

Cabo San Lucas Beach and Tennis Club
Cabo San Lucas
Review by: Ken Rabidou


----------



## KristinB (Aug 28, 2006)

*Updated*

Villa del Palmar Flamingos
Nuevo Vallarta
Review by: Name Withheld


----------

